# Can I freeze cooked taco meat?



## rosie_plus_one (Aug 11, 2005)

I like making ground beef with taco seasoning as a quickie meal, and was planning to this week but we only really use about half of the meat. Could I save the other half in the freezer (already cooker) and use it later?


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

Yes


----------



## MaddieMay (Jul 14, 2006)

I do this all the time-right now, I have it in invididual servings for quick lunches.


----------



## MomToKandE (Mar 11, 2006)

Yep, we do it all the time. We usually buy the massive pack of ground beef from Costco. We hold out a little bit to freeze raw and the rest gets browned. Some of the browned is frozen plain and some is seasoned and then frozen.

It's a huge help to be able to pull out a 1/2 lb or pound of already browned meat.


----------



## rosie_plus_one (Aug 11, 2005)

So do you thaw it out in the fridge and refry it, do you thaw it and microwave it?

Thanks for the help


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I do this all the time too. You could reheat it either way. If you use a microwave, that's fine; if not, I'd put it in a pan with a little water and let it cook until the water evaporates (i.e., no need to add more fat to refry it).


----------

